# Goat Diaper made easy



## 1desertbrat

Sadie was premature and mom rejected her. I didn't like keeping her in a rubber tub because I felt she needed more exercise. It is 20 degrees outside, so I opted for diapers. After searching the internet and finding all sorts of complex diaper designs, I came up with my own "instant goat-diaper". Simply put a collar on the goat, then loop a rope or anything else you can pin to through the collar and pin on both sides to a disposable baby diaper that you cut a tail hole for. Do the same thing underneath for the bottom. The pictures should help clarify. You can see the underneath loop attached to her collar in the second photo. I used a newborn size for my 2 week old Sadie.


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute!


----------



## milk and honey

That is one sharp looking baby goat!!


----------



## 1desertbrat

Thanks. Sportin' suspenders!


----------



## toth boer goats

That is so cute.


----------



## GoatsLive

Brilliant!


----------



## NyGoatMom

:clap: :clap: Nice job!


----------



## chloes

Awsome!
Now my mom will let me bring my goats inyo the house! (hopefully)


----------



## Mabel_and_Amos

Do you think this will work for a little buck? We've tried diapers and cutting holes for the tail...but their little wieners are so far up on their bellies...

Any ideas?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

What we did for our buckling is one diaper around the belly, one over the back, and then put a baby onesie on to hold them all in place! Worked like a charm, no leaks!


----------



## Aprilszoo

Mabel_and_Amos said:


> Do you think this will work for a little buck? We've tried diapers and cutting holes for the tail...but their little wieners are so far up on their bellies...
> 
> Any ideas?


Yeah, they are.... With human baby boys you have to point it down, lol.... Unfortunately not gonna work for bucklings....

A couple ideas:
▫A "diaper liner" or "booster"... Which is a disposable diaper without the elastic leg holes or Velcro fasteners at the waist... That is designed to provide added absorbency inside a regular or cloth diaper... I've seen them near the cloth diapering supplies at Walmart. 
Use it horizontally across the belly at the "wiener" level....:grin:
▫A super-absorbent maxi-pad with one end tucked into the "front" of the diaper... And the other end secured with vet wrap, or tubular bandage netting like this: http://www.cvs.com/shop/health-medi...es/cvs-elastic-stretch-net-5-yd-prodid-894117 
It comes in many sizes and can be washed and reused... It stretches more than you expect.... 2" unstretched will expand to fit over a 12 y/o child's thigh.... (But cut it longer than you think you'll need -- at least 50% longer)


----------



## Mabel_and_Amos

Awesome! Thank you!

New question...pretty sure little Amos has scours. He's a 3&1/2 week old bottle baby. He nibbles on grain, hay and tree bark, but I'm not sure that he actually swallows it. Should I be worried?


----------



## Goats Rock

Mabel_and_Amos said:


> Awesome! Thank you!
> 
> New question...pretty sure little Amos has scours. He's a 3&1/2 week old bottle baby. He nibbles on grain, hay and tree bark, but I'm not sure that he actually swallows it. Should I be worried?


You should start a new thread with your question. It sort of got lost here.


----------



## Diena Sandoval

Mabel_and_Amos said:


> Do you think this will work for a little buck? We've tried diapers and cutting holes for the tail...but their little wieners are so far up on their bellies...
> 
> Any ideas?[/QUOT
> Adult diapers! They are long enough to go to the middle of the torso but still cover what is needed to be covered!


----------



## Diena Sandoval

deerbunnyfarm said:


> What we did for our buckling is one diaper around the belly, one over the back, and then put a baby onesie on to hold them all in place! Worked like a charm, no leaks!


Oh my gosh that is adorable!!!


----------



## MadCatX

LOL I gotta do this on bonnie get her the little leopard print get up lol.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

I do that with my girls but I cut a hole in the diaper for the tail to come thru and only button two buttons on the onesie also so the tail can go thru there. Put the onesie on backwards and the diaper on backwards it works better. Meaning the part of the diaper that usually goes on a babies back on her stomache


----------



## Idahogoats

So cute!


----------



## Drizzy&Drago<3

deerbunnyfarm said:


> What we did for our buckling is one diaper around the belly, one over the back, and then put a baby onesie on to hold them all in place! Worked like a charm, no leaks!


How do you know what size diaper and onesie? I have a 4 month old buckling Nigerian dwarf and a 6 month old pygmy nigerian kid...I've gotta try the diaper thing because I want them to stay inside lol


----------



## Diena Sandoval

Drizzy&Drago<3 said:


> How do you know what size diaper and onesie? I have a 4 month old buckling Nigerian dwarf and a 6 month old pygmy nigerian kid...I've gotta try the diaper thing because I want them to stay inside lol


I did a lot of guessing and spending too much money to figure it out!! When my (now) 6 mo old was a tiny one, we started with 24 mo due to his length, and every week we had to keep getting bigger! He stays outside now, but before we needed a 4T and could not find any that size anywhere! So needless to say, 3T was as big as we could get, and then had to cut slits in the top of the sleeves where it connects to the neck hole so it wasn't so tight! Needless to say, he is pretty sneaky and managed to wiggle himself out of it!!!


----------



## Diena Sandoval

Also, I didn't cut a hole for his tail since it defeats the purpose of catching the "berries"! The adult diaper is big enough that it gives plenty of room for his tail to wiggle!


----------



## Courtney Baker

Mabel_and_Amos said:


> Do you think this will work for a little buck? We've tried diapers and cutting holes for the tail...but their little wieners are so far up on their bellies...
> 
> Any ideas?


Use adult diapers I use them for my baby and a bandana wrap around his neck with a safety pen to keep the from falling off fits perfect


----------



## goathiker

Gah, bucklings are easy, a full figure menstrual pad and a strip of cloth to tie it over the back. 
If you do use diapers make absolutely certain that the umbilical is never in that environment.


----------

